# [2008] Help! need to cancel the contract with WorldMark!!



## jtsnow (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife and I were also terribly misled yesterday in a WorldMark by Windham sales presentation. I am going to mail my notice of rescission tomorrow. That is all that the contract says that I need to do for cancellation.

I am also very concerned because it appears that they opened a new credit card account for us. They did not mention ANYTHING about this while we were meeting with them, but it is definitely in the paperwork. I am assuming they are going to start charging that credit card for the payments on the down-payment. How should I deal with this?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2008)

Good for you - you made a smart decision!  

Rescinding is a totally legal way to cancel a contract and get all your money back - including credit card charges.  If any charges were made to your credit card, they will have to refund them in full.

So relax and follow the rescission procedures exactly and you will be OK.

I wrote this Recission FAQ for another timeshare system, but besides that, everything applies to you.  

It is critical that you follow the rescission process listed in your sales documents EXACTLY.

Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## jtsnow (Aug 5, 2008)

I noticed that the sample letter in your FAQ references the contract number. I did not do this, but I did put my member number in the letter. Will that do? I still have time to send another. I also didn't ask them to contact me or ask for a refund since I haven't been charged anything yet.


----------



## jtsnow (Aug 5, 2008)

Also, the Authorization To Withdraw Funds states:

"This authorization is to remain in effect until revoked by me in writing by notice to the Financial Institution named about at its address and Wyndham Consumer Finance, Inc. P.O. Box 98940, Las Vegas, NV 89193-8940.

"In Addition, I have the right to stop payment of a charge by timely notification to the Financial Institution named above and Wyndham Consumer Finance, Inc. prior to charging my account."

Do I need to follow those instructions as well?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2008)

jtsnow said:


> Also, the Authorization To Withdraw Funds states:
> 
> "This authorization is to remain in effect until revoked by me in writing by notice to the Financial Institution named about at its address and Wyndham Consumer Finance, Inc. P.O. Box 98940, Las Vegas, NV 89193-8940.
> 
> ...



It wouldn't hurt and it might speed things up, because if they do charge you before the rescission gets processed, then you'll have to get a refund, which  might slow things down.  Send them a copy of the rescission with a cover letter telling them not to withdraw any funds from your Acct.  

If this is a bank Acct., you should also notify your bank.  The bank may charge you for putting a stop-payment in place.

Regarding your other question - The member number should be fine.


----------



## ecuprof (May 17, 2010)

*address*

Just returned from Las Vegas where I had purchased a timeshare from the Wyndham Grand Desert.  The contract was signed yesterday and I am sending in a revocation letter today.  I have no idea where to send this letter.  Does it go to the Orlando address for the corporation (8427 Southpark Circle) or to the Wyndham Grand Desert address (East Harmon Avenue) or to the Wyndham Consumer Finance address (if this one - then the street address or the PO Box address??).  I am conidering just sending to all addresses but the certified mail costs will get rather expensive.

Please help!


----------



## Tia (May 17, 2010)

Not as expen$ive as it will be paying what ever you agreed to pay for the ts and years of maint. fees. 

There are no written instructions in your package? Believe it does need to be return reciept US mail.


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2010)

Your paperwork should spell out the process.  Follow it *exactly*.  Do not worry about tens of dollars in mailing costs!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (May 17, 2010)

Notice how many times the advice is to follow the process "exactly"????

There is a reason for that.  And waste no time doing it!

Good luck with the revocation process...personally, I wish I had been smart enough to do that back in the early '90's...


----------

